# Benefits of Staying in a DVC Property....



## venom550pm (May 19, 2016)

Hello, I am an HGVC owner possibly looking to staying at a DVC property next year.  I have some questions and hoping this forum can help answer them.  I am planning on going to Orlando and was wondering what some of the benefits of staying at a DVC property vs. just booking my own resort on I-Drive. My kids are 8 and 6 so we would be looking for a 2 bedroom.  We've been to Orlando many times but this is the first time we are hitting the parks for the week.

1. Are there benefits to staying at a DVC property?  Is there park benefits?

2. What are the better DVC properties to stay at?  I am looking to go last week of February into March.

3. If you stay at a DVC property can you still get a dining plan?  Are they worth it?  

TIA for your help!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2016)

I have not seen a 2 bedroom deposited for over a year, so I think you should stay at a Hilton property and enjoy being away from the madding crowds while you rejuvenate for another day at the parks.  One bedrooms sleep just four people with the sofa sleeper.  I cannot imagine putting two older children on a sofa sleeper.  You could try an ongoing search, in case Disney changes their deposit pattern.  Sadly, I think we are stuck with one bedrooms from now on. 

There are benefits to Disney, like Extra Magic Hours, which you get as an exchanger.  You also get Magic Bands for your family and bus transportation to/from the resort and use of the bus system going to and from the parks. 

The cost for the extras is $95 extra, payable to Disney.  That is not terrible at all, for those benefits, but I don't think I would put four people in those units, no matter what good staying on Disney property does for me.

The dining plan is not worth it at all.  We added up all of our food expenses after buying whatever we wanted at the parks and would have lost money doing the dining plan.


----------



## bnoble (May 19, 2016)

> My kids are 8 and 6 so we would be looking for a 2 bedroom.


You can place a search, but unless something changes between now and, say, September, you won't see 2BRs deposited at DVC resorts. 2BR deposits have not been reported since November 2014 or so.


----------



## presley (May 19, 2016)

To me the benefit is that you have transportation to get around to all the parks and resorts. If you have a car, that won't be needed.

The DVC deposits have either gone down tremendously, or they are all being snatched up by ongoing searches by people who don't post on Tug. There have been so few, that it doesn't matter which resorts are preferable. You need to be open to all of them. 

Dining Plan depends on if you want to eat that type of food every day. I have never had a meal at any Disney park that I would consider good. They limit what you can get and where you can get it. I'd never buy the meal plan. I can eat that type of mass produced junk a couple times per week, but not a couple times per day.


----------



## elaine (May 19, 2016)

there are many posts about the pros/cons of DVC vs. offsite. As PP said, chances of a 2BR is almost nil. If you decide the pros of DVC are worth it for a 1BR, most AKV and all OKW 1BRs have a sleeper chair in addition to sleeper sofa. My 6+8 yr olds could easily share a sofabed.
Reasons I would cram my family into a 1BR DVC over 2BR offsite (and we often do it, even with 3 kids) are:
Disney buses to/from parks--no getting in my car and driving, community halls (family/kids club with crafts/activities), Disney restuarants onsite, overall Disney atmosphere. We now spend more time at the resorts and less time in the parks--come and go, stop back for a rest, pool-time, etc. If I were going to spend all day in the parks, then it would make no difference that I was offsite. 
We chose HGVC for next spring b/c taking friends and needing a larger unit, anticipating that no 2BR DVC would be deposited. I had long-term OGS for 2BRs (and even a 1BR for spring break) that were never filled.


----------



## chalee94 (May 19, 2016)

Free bus service to and from the airport is a nice perk.

Free transportation to and from the parks (or free parking if you prefer to drive your own car to the parks) also beats paying $20 per day for parking. But it is partially offset by the $95 Disney fee.

DVC also gives you access to Extra Magic Hours to go to the parks early or late depending...

You do get access to the dining plan but I agree with the others that it's not worth it.

All of these perks and a few others (like delivery of park purchases to your resort) come with any onsite stay (which is what DVC gives you).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2016)

Using the transportation to/from the airport and not getting a car pretty much makes you a Disney hostage for your week's stay.  Just sayin'.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Using the transportation to/from the airport and not getting a car pretty much makes you a Disney hostage for your week's stay.  Just sayin'.



Been held DVC hostage multiple times ... I and my various guests have survived ... the DVC resort's lobby stores sell wine.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2016)

Linda, I cannot stand being a Disney hostage.  I love Disney more than anyone, but I definitely don't like eating every meal but breakfast onsite and ordering groceries to be delivered at outrageous prices.  Never again.  Did it once, and never again.


----------



## AnnaS (May 19, 2016)

We have stayed off property pre-DVC.

For us - we love, love staying on property.  I think you need to try it once for yourself to compare.  

If you have children, especially little ones, or any age and would love to take a break from the parks especially in the afternoon, we hop on a bus, boat or monorail and head back to the room.  

If you like to shop (I don't) - you can have your purchases brought to your room.  If you have a car, you can still go off-site for meals or shop at Publix. If you don't have a car, you can use a grocery delivery service for grocery needs.

We do not spend much time in the parks.  We love to resort hop and try new restaurants/meals. 

Everything else has already been mentioned.  

Good luck with your search - If I could not stay on property for whatever reason and had the opportunity to go - go and enjoy and try to find the best property to fit your needs.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 20, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Linda, I cannot stand being a Disney hostage.  I love Disney more than anyone, but I definitely don't like eating every meal but breakfast onsite and ordering groceries to be delivered at outrageous prices.  Never again.  Did it once, and never again.



Cindy,
I truly do understand your feelings. Without a car and being overwhelmed with Disney's primary color scheme, repetitive music and high pitched singing ... you (and most normal adults) generally want to flee. Add the pricing of food ... quick service not cheap nor good to Deluxe dining being "okay" except for the home equity line of credit you had to take to pay for those evening meals. And I literally have packed a 2nd suitcase with food to eat & feed my guests with on every trip/stay at WDW. 

My wine comment ... was reflective of my sister's stay with me for 2 DVC weekly stays (VWL & AKV) 6 months apart... 2 bottles daily for us. But this was the sister whose husband had died suddenly; they had never done Disney ... there were no ghosts at WDW for her.


----------



## Rob562 (May 20, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Linda, I cannot stand being a Disney hostage.  I love Disney more than anyone, but I definitely don't like eating every meal but breakfast onsite and ordering groceries to be delivered at outrageous prices.  Never again.  Did it once, and never again.



Last time we stayed at Saratoga Springs we used Uber to go to the Publix (and the liquor store next door) on Route 536. It was $7 each way.

-Rob


----------



## ljmiii (May 20, 2016)

venom550pm said:


> Hello, I am an HGVC owner...DVC property vs. just booking my own resort on I-Drive. My kids are 8 and 6 so we would be looking for a 2 bedroom...parks for the week.


We are a family of 4 who have stayed in many of the DVC properties as well as offsite Marriott and Hilton properties over the years. The primary benefit of staying on property is time.  This expresses itself in a number of ways...

  1) Quicker to/from the parks. I-4 and the surface roads near Disney can be a nightmare during school breaks.
  2) Taking a mid-day break and resting/swimming at your hotel becomes a viable option (particularly if you stay at a theme park resort).
  3) Extra magic hours - early or late depending on the day/park.
  4) Even on those trips we had a car with us we usually walked or used Disney transport. But when we did drive (e.g. Staying at WLV w/day at AK and dinner at Boma) not having to go off property meant it was a quick trip home.

As for what DVC property you should choose you will be limited by availability. That said, unless we have a grandparent or two with us we stay in 1BR units. This might change in the future - our daughter is now 13 and our son 11 - but thus far having the kids share a sofabed hasn't been an issue for us. No complaints...it is Disney after all.

As for the dining plan we can't imagine eating that much food each day. We usually eat breakfast in our room and then eat one 'big' meal out and one 'light' meal in or out depending on the day and where we are staying. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 20, 2016)

Rob562 said:


> Last time we stayed at Saratoga Springs we used Uber to go to the Publix (and the liquor store next door) on Route 536. It was $7 each way.
> 
> -Rob



Great tip, Rob.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2016)

My favorite place to eat is Smokey Bones, since we have no such thing in Denver or anywhere nearby, and we go at least 3 times in 12-14 days.  We also love Twistee Treat for soft-serve cones.  We also like Carrabba's and Outback, and heck we even eat at Olive Garden and Red Lobster.  I enjoy all of those more than any Disney sit-down dinner, and the savings--astronomical.  

The one Disney meal that I don't mind is Biergarten in Epcot's Germany.  We like the food and the atmosphere.  It's a great respite from the craziness of Disney, and the Bavarian cheesecake is melt-in-your-mouth delicious.  When we have family with us, it's a must-do for all of us.  Everyone loves it, and the kids like to dance to the music.  Fun for all, and lunch is very reasonable.  

We are older now and Disney doesn't appeal as much as it used to, but I will be there with bells on for the next trip with grandkids.  I cannot wait to take our little Raelynn sometime.  She is 20 months and my sweet little angel who loves Disney princesses and Mickey already.  The other grandkids are now 9 and 6.  How did that happen?  They love Disney, too.  They beg Mommy to go.  Our son-in-law just rolls his eyes.  He knows what he married into.  :rofl:

Still, I am going to talk everyone into Marriott.  Such a nice calm place.


----------



## JimMIA (May 20, 2016)

venom550pm said:


> Hello, I am an HGVC owner possibly looking to staying at a DVC property next year.  I have some questions and hoping this forum can help answer them.  I am planning on going to Orlando and was wondering what some of the benefits of staying at a DVC property vs. just booking my own resort on I-Drive. My kids are 8 and 6 so we would be looking for a 2 bedroom.  We've been to Orlando many times but this is the first time we are hitting the parks for the week.
> 
> 1. Are there benefits to staying at a DVC property?  Is there park benefits?


There are two sets of benefits -- those that pertain to ON-site, and those that are unique to DVC.

*ALL* onsite Disney resort guests can use the free MDE transportation from and back to MCO airport.  They also get Extra Magic Hours, which rotate from park to park, both morning and evening, from day to day.  You can charge purchases to your room, and have your purchases delivered to your resort rather than having to lug them around all day.  You will pay a $95 fee to DVC at checkin and they will say it covers all this stuff, but the truth is *everybody* staying _anywhere_ onsite *gets it for free*.  The $95 is a "because we can" fee.

The main benefit of DVC is that it's a timeshare condo-style apartment, so in a one-bedroom or larger you have a full kitchen, washer-dryer, etc.  All the stuff you are used to.  I haven't stayed in an HGVC unit. I've heard they are a little nicer than DVC units, but DVC is fine.

I think the only other DVC specific benefit is that you *can* get DDP if you are staying on a DVC/RCI exchange.  For our family -- all three of us Disney "adults" -- DDP is not a benefit.  But you have two sub-humans (as a friend of mine describes his younger kids), so if there is a big break in the pricing for them, DDP may have value for you.  You just have to do your homework to see if it's worthwhile for your family.





> 2. What are the better DVC properties to stay at?  I am looking to go last week of February into March.


Like a lot of things, that depends.  But with the ages of your offspring, I would recommend BLT because it's close to MK...which will be their happy place.  BLT is a largish resort, and your chances of getting a one-bedroom there are much better than getting VGF or VWL, both of which are small resorts.  BLT is also literally within walking distance of MK, and you can monorail to Epcot easily as well.

Your most likely "gets" on an RCI exchange will be SSR or OKW, or maybe AKV.  If your kids like critters, AKV might be big fun with a Savannah View -- which is probably what you will get on an RCI exchange -- BUT AKV is pretty remote from the rest of WDW.  All DVC resorts are fine and each has its things to love, but some are a bus ride to any park -- which can add an hour or more (waiting time + riding time) each way to your transport time.  

We drive even when we're staying onsite.  We took the bus from OKW (which probably has the best bus service) to MK ONCE.  Never again.  The concept of riding a bus sounds nice, but not so much when you wait for an hour at closing and then ride packed like sardines with all the folks who smell as bad as you do!  We drive, no matter where we are staying.



> 3. If you stay at a DVC property can you still get a dining plan?  Are they worth it?


 Staying at a DVC resort on points or an RCI exchange, you *could* buy the Disney Dining Plan if you wish.  I haven't done it in years and wouldn't do it on a bet -- but we always have a car and prefer to dine offsite because the food is better.  But that's just us.

*****
EXCHANGE STRATEGY:
First of all, as Brian said above, unless there is a radical change, you're not going to get a 2BR.  We are only three, and I love 2 BRs too, but if that is a requirement (and it almost is for me), I'd stick with HGVC.

Second, check the Sightings board for current info, but I believe DVC deposits are now hitting in the +/-5 months from arrival range.

IMHO, it's a mistake to do an ongoing search for _any_ onsite DVC resort at WDW.  If you do that, you will get SSR.

I would make a reservation at your HGVC resort as a backup.  You know you're gonna be fine there.  

Then research the DVC resorts -- the DIS DVC boards are a great resource -- and do one ongoing search for your first, or maybe 1st and 2nd pick.  You could do a second ongoing search for anything, and keep declining matches until you hit desperation mode.


----------



## venom550pm (May 24, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the responses!  The two bedroom is a sticking point for us so we will be staying at an HGVC property.  Thanks again for all the help.  Maybe someday without the kids we will be able to see what DVC is all about.


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2016)

venom550pm said:


> Thanks for all the responses!  The two bedroom is a sticking point for us so we will be staying at an HGVC property.  Thanks again for all the help.  Maybe someday without the kids we will be able to see what DVC is all about.



I own DVC and I have a trip coming up, just me and four kids in a Boardwalk studio. Admittedly I am beginning to panic. We are used to the space of a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek. 

That being said, we did pop over to BWV to rent a surrey bike with the family. My husband did mention that he thought it will be fun (in the future) to be able to stay at Disney (JUST THE TWO OF US.)


----------



## allenwyn (May 26, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I own DVC and I have a trip coming up, just me and four kids in a Boardwalk studio. Admittedly I am beginning to panic. We are used to the space of a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> That being said, we did pop over to BWV to rent a surrey bike with the family. My husband did mention that he thought it will be fun (in the future) to be able to stay at Disney (JUST THE TWO OF US.)



We just stayed at the Boardwalk, 4 adults and fit just fine, but I don't mind sleeping on the pull out couch (actually it was pretty comfy, much better than the pull out at Bonnet Creek).  We never even touched the murphy bed, though if we had we would not have been able to walk from one end of the room to the other without squeezing.  It you're not spending lots of time in the hotel, a 1 bedroom might be tight, but not uncomfortable (we were in a studio).


----------



## bnoble (May 28, 2016)

> just me and four kids in a Boardwalk studio.


You couldn't pay me to do this. I would rather stay offsite.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2016)

bnoble said:


> You couldn't pay me to do this. I would rather stay offsite.



Me too!  The off-site resorts are so nice. I need a full kitchen.   

Although, I really do love Wilderness Lodge Villas.  I love Wilderness so much, I would use my DVC points for a 1 bedroom, if I had to.


----------



## chalee94 (May 28, 2016)

bnoble said:


> You couldn't pay me to do this. I would rather stay offsite.



i agree, also.

i kinda wish they would cut the occupancy limits in the studios to 3...


----------



## dlca1 (May 29, 2016)

We recently stayed at a DVC Animal Kingdom and went on a Disney cruise.

For those with toddlers, i LOVED not having to deal with two car seats/luggage/car rental. You check your bags in at your home airport. They end up delivered to your room.

On the Disney cruise, you leave your bags outside your room the final night and you pick them up at your home airport. No need to find them at customs. This was especially priceless at the airport. There was a HUGE line just to drop off bags that we got to skip


----------



## Lisa P (May 29, 2016)

JimMIA said:


> I would make a reservation at your HGVC resort as a backup.


Our strategy:  If a 1BR at SSR is desired or acceptable for a given trip, we place an ongoing search request for at least a 1BR size at all the DVC resort ID's that would work, knowing it will most likely match to SSR.  Then we seek an "upgrade" for the resorts we most prefer, knowing an alternate resort "upgrade" in a 1BR at another DVC is more likely than a 2BR "upgrade" at SSR, and _both_ upgrades are quite _*un*likely_.  Meanwhile, while waiting to see if the OGS will match, we reserve the most comfortable unit size at an offsite Wyndham resort using our Wyndham points, which may be cancelled without penalty if the RCI OGS matches to DVC.  You could probably do something similar with your HGVC points.

If a 1BR at SSR, with the added $95 fee and only bus transport to the parks, is not desired, we don't even waste our time on the RCI exchange request.  It's pointless.  We make other plans offsite.



bendadin said:


> I own DVC and I have a trip coming up, just me and four kids in a Boardwalk studio.





bnoble said:


> You couldn't pay me to do this. I would rather stay offsite.


LOL!  Depending on the ages of the children, I agree.  Multiple bathrooms for getting ready in the morning, a full kitchen for self-serve breakfasts, a washer-dryer for a bedtime load of clothes or towels, and rooms with multiple TVs to spread out... these things make a *big* difference for travel with a number of kids, even more so when only one parent is present.  It just reduces the likelihood and frequency of the kids' getting on each others nerves - which helps us ALL enjoy the vacation more.    Also, if any need a daytime nap (even if someone gets sick and needs to rest), the availability of a quiet BR for them while the rest of the family plays games or watches TV has come in handy for us.  *If* some of the kids are older, responsible teens who may come and go on different schedules, and the kids all tend to get along really well, then I might consider an onsite studio _just_ for the transportation.  I _might_... maybe...  I don't know.  LOL!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 29, 2016)

bnoble said:


> You couldn't pay me to do this. I would rather stay offsite.



Had to laugh when I read this because I'm with you, Bnoble!   I bought DVC over 2 decades ago so that my large brood can stay in 2 bdrm villas. I am a spoiled DVC Member and almost never stay in a studio even when it's just DH and myself. We love the 1 bedrooms.

That said, I am a longtime DVC member and because like everything else, DVC prices have gone through the ceiling (full disclosure: I think DVC has really outpaced themselves on pricing in the last several years), and the minimum points to purchase (direct from DVC) has gone down a LOT. When I bought the minimum buy-in was either 210 or 230 points, can't recall which. Now folks are starting with a master as little as 50 or 100 points so they CAN'T book anything bigger than a studio unless they save up 3 years worth of points. Even then it would be tough to get more than a very few days in a larger villa. 

I think the Poly Villas are the very best in DVC for families needing to stay in a studio sized accommodation for whatever reason. They are quite large and have big split bathrooms.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 11, 2016)

Rob562 said:


> Last time we stayed at Saratoga Springs we used Uber to go to the Publix (and the liquor store next door) on Route 536. It was $7 each way.
> 
> -Rob



I think you mean the Winn Dixie next to ABC Liquor on 535.  The closest Publix is over in Regency Square right next to Tuscany Village (HGVC).


----------



## topcop400 (Jun 12, 2016)

Rob562 said:


> Last time we stayed at Saratoga Springs we used Uber to go to the Publix (and the liquor store next door) on Route 536. It was $7 each way.
> 
> -Rob




Good to know.  TY


----------



## famy27 (Jun 13, 2016)

bnoble said:


> You couldn't pay me to do this. I would rather stay offsite.



We just got back from an Alaskan cruise on Royal Caribbean. Two adults and two kids shared a 150-sq ft cabin for seven nights.

We're doing two nights in a regular room at YC for the 4th of July. Those 381 sq ft are going to feel practically palatial. 

For us (with a 3 year old), the benefits of not having to cart the car seat around and worry about driving far outweigh the space issue. We'll be back in our room about 15 minutes after Illuminations ends, and that's worth it to us. We'd love extra space, but we'll trade that for convenience. And the preschooler actually loves sleeping in the little daybed. Win-win for us


----------

